# Topwater Bluefish



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Bluefish have been jumping on everything; the west wind had the bunker right on the beach and the guys that are retired or otherwise able to fish during the week killed 'em.







I only got out on Saturday afternoon and of course by then the wind went South but I did OK with 8 fish to 7lbs on bunker chunks.

On Sunday some buds got into insane topwater action and here's the video . . . 

At 1:54 watch a crazy bluefish hitting a pencil like 20 times as RH Custom Rods / CTS Pro-Staff Bob reels as fast as he can . . . 






Here's why it isn't fun to be a bunker . . . piled in the slough at low tide with nowhere to go . . . 







Big kudo's to Tom the videographer, great work and 240 frames per second is kewl


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

Wow!


----------



## KingKrimpet (Jul 1, 2008)

That is some insane footage, now to figure out where you were!


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Awesome video!!! Thanks for sharing...


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Awesome video. Haven't seen bluefish action especially like this in our area like that in a long time.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Your footage is truly awesome ...the slow mo was "sick" 

Thx


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

i need to fish NJ this year


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet!!!!!!!


----------



## EFishent (Nov 14, 2007)

That was great stuff...Top Water is the best!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

EFishent said:


> That was great stuff...Top Water is the best!


Yes it is.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

What a great video!! Love watching the blue chase the lure all the way back..


----------

